# Razor edge arrow recommendation.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

try the easton saint epic JR's.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> try the easton saint epic JR's.


Yeah, the Easton ST(by the way it stands for "slim tech") epic are good as are the excels.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, idk why i put sait, sounds cooler


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bemen jr.s


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

GT ultralight 600
Easton lightspeeds 500


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

moecarama said:


> GT ultralight 600
> Easton lightspeeds 500


he needs more than 500's, I shoot 500s and I shoot 55, 27.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

a half dozen of goldtip velocity 500's should work 500 = 35-55lb spine but it tends to run about 5 lbs light so 30-50lb spine. itll cost about $35 for a halfdozen fletched. get some 125grn points for 35lbs and once he reaches about 45 screw in 100grn. points. and then 65-75grn points for 51,52 lbs. hope this helps


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

There's also the Easton carbon Ones, though they may be a little to light for hunting.


----------



## Blueyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Easton epic, carbon, 7.3 gpi, 500 spine, 85 grain field point. Should be just fine.


----------



## groove508 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

350 grain carbon express thunderstorm arrow good arrows that are not to pricy.


----------

